# Devolo Dlan zu langsam



## volty (29. November 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine neue Wohnung und dazu einen neuen Kabel Vertrag mit 200 mbit abgeschlossen.
Tagsüber kommen auch ziemlich konstant 200 mbit am Router an, ich habe mir deshalb die 
*dLAN® 1200+ gekauft*

Laut Devolo Cockpit software ereiche  ich geschwindigkeiten zwischen 300 und 500 mbit (es schwankt ab und zu)
Reale Downloadgeschhwindigkeit laut avm Speedtest und Co immer nur zwischen 100 und 130 mbit.

Wie kann das sein ? 
Ich habe auch schon 1200mbit Dlan von TP link getestet, auch da das selbe Spiel, bei ca 130mbit ist Schluss,
muss ich nun auf 2000 mbit dlan warten?


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. November 2017)

mal ohne die Devolo getestet? Gerade bei Kabel ist die verfügbare Bandbreite nicht immer voll gegeben


----------



## Deep Thought (29. November 2017)

Falls du mehrere Rechner zur Verfügung hast, kannst du die Übertragungsrate zwischen diesen gut mit iperf3 testen.
Damit entfällt das Internet als "Fehlerquelle", und du kannst die reale DLAN-Performance messen.


----------



## Matusalem (30. November 2017)

Bei dLAN genau wie WLAN, geben die Hersteller gerne in Ihren Tools die Datenrate auf der untersten Ebene an. Sprich wie schnell das dLAN / WLAN selbst sendet. 

Dummerweise gibt es bei dLAN / WLAN noch einiges an Überhang, welchen man abziehen muss, bevor man die Datenrate bekommt welche nun wirklich an einem PC / Smartphone etc. ankommt. 

Einige Beispiel für solch einen Überhang:
* Fehlerkorrektur und wiederholtes senden von Nutzdaten
* Kopfdaten der dLAN / WLAN Ebene
* Kontrolldaten der dLAN / WLAN Ebene
* Daten anderer Teilnehmer (wenn vorhanden), da es sich bei dLAN / WLAN um geteilte Übertragungsmedien handelt.
* ... 

Sprich was Du siehst ist erst einmal im Prinzip zu erwarten. Wieviel die netto Datenrate jetzt tatsächlich unter der Dir angezeigten Datenrate liegt und ob man da evtl. noch etwas drehen kann hängt von der individuellen Umgebung ab. So gibt es Tips im Handbuch und im Internet bezüglich einer dLAN Installation,

Nachtrag: Der Tipp von Deep Thought ist allerdings auch zu beachten, Gerade bei einem Internetanschluss über Kabel liegt die Datenrate gerne deutlich unter der theoretisch maximal möglichen. Sprich in Deinem Fall kann sowohl der Internetanschluss als auch das dLAN der limitierende Faktor sein. Um das zu ermitteln müsstest Du die Datenrate lokal in Deinem Netzwerk messen und die über das Internet. Für ersteres kann, muss es aber nicht iPerf sein. Eine einfache Stopuhr, eine Gigabyte große Datei und etwas Mathematik tun es auch.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (30. November 2017)

Habe selbst Dlan. In welcher Art Immobilie wohnst du? Haus, Einliegerwohnung,  Wohnung in einem Wohnkomplex (z.B. mit 50 anderen Parteien) etc.? Wenn z.B. deine Wohnung sich den Stromkreislauf mit einer anderen teilt, kann es auch da zu Verlusten in der Geschwindigkeit kommen. Hast du beide Dlan Adapter direkt an der Steckdose? Wenn der Adapter in einer Steckleiste mit anderen Strohmnehmern sitzt, kann auch hier ein erheblicher Geschwindigkeitsverlust auftreten. Evtl. sind aber auch einfach deine Kabel uralt (z.B. aus den 50ern) bzw. von minderer Qualität. Das beste Ergebnis erreicht man bei Dlan, wenn so wenig andere Geräte wie möglich mit im Stromkreis sind und dieser klein und geschlossen ist.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Dezember 2017)

130 MBit liegt durchaus im Rahmen des zu erwartenden, hohe Nettogeschwindigkeiten, von 250 MBit+, hat man eigentlich nur, wenn man die Adapter in unmittelbarer Nähe steckt, also wenn man im selben Raum ist oder man alles an der selben Phase angeklemmt hat.

Wie sieht denn der Weg aus und hängt alles an der selben Phase?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2017)

Mit HomeplugAV ("500Mbit") gingen bei mir real 35Mbit durch. Bei HomeplugAV2 ("1200Mbit") nun an die 100Mbit. 
Ist für DLAN vollkommen normal.


----------

